# TDF Playdate V3.0



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2016)

So guys, after a long time I am back into gaming. Although not furious like before, I play everyday for a minimum of 30 mins to max 2 hours. So if anyone wanna join me, or want to play as a group, please ping me!

Steam ID : Steam Community :: cs_go_learne

If you want to arrange a big party of comp, PM me!

We can play CS:GO, Insurgency, Trackmania etc! Please pour in your suggestions and idea!

Poll 1 : Link => Which game for TDF Playdate v3.0 - Straw Poll


----------



## baccilus (Sep 20, 2016)

Do people still play insurgency? That game is a gem. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Sep 20, 2016)

How about this? Paladins on Stea


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2016)

I got Paladins too, we can meet up and play.

I also downloaded UT2015 pre-alpha.

- - - Updated - - -



baccilus said:


> Do people still play insurgency? That game is a gem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



I had it installed for many months, but then removed because hardly anyone to play with.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 20, 2016)

I am in for CS, Paladins, Insurgency etc.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 20, 2016)

i have insurgency too. but don't play as I dont know in which game mode i can respawn infinite times. just lying there in my library


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 20, 2016)

baccilus said:


> Do people still play insurgency? That game is a gem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Just bought this game a few days ago.Havne;t tried it yet but looking to start soon


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2016)

In for Insurgency/Battlefield 3/4; CS Go; Dirt 3/Grid 1/2/ Auto Sports /The Crew.
Have some co-op games as well from Tom Clancy!

I mostly play MP games, FPS and Racing(occasionally)


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone up for the Crew its free on Uplay currently


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2016)

I am not big into racing games. Except rally games I don't like racing much.


----------



## baccilus (Sep 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> i have insurgency too. but don't play as I dont know in which game mode i can respawn infinite times. just lying there in my library


The game is very good as long as there are people playing and latency is good. It use to be free a long time ago and I played a lot of it back then. Tried to play recently but couldn't find suitable servers. It is available on Linux Steam so Linux only gamers can play too.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2016)

So guys, please pick one for now!

1. CS:GO
2. Insurgency
3. Killing Floor
4. Paladins
5. The Crew!
6. Unreal Tournament 2015!

+1 for Insurgency!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 20, 2016)

add Unreal Tournament 2015 pre-alpha too to the list


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 21, 2016)

Do you guys till play altitude ?


----------



## baccilus (Sep 21, 2016)

I have it installed. I remember I got it because of digit. I was terrible at it but that didn't stop me


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2016)

I already have downloaded UT2015. Looking for people to try out multiplayer.


----------



## anky (Sep 21, 2016)

I am in for CS GO


----------



## baccilus (Sep 21, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I already have downloaded UT2015. Looking for people to try out multiplayer.


Is it available on SteamOS/Steam Linux?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2016)

baccilus said:


> Is it available on SteamOS/Steam Linux?


[strike]Nope[/strike] It's actually available, more details here: Quick Post About UT2015 : linuxmasterrac

On Linux I have Dota 2 and TF2 for multiplayer. 

Can install Insurgency if needed.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2016)

Wow. Good to see a new thread for PD.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2016)

We should put the nominated games to poll to see which one to play.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> We should put the nominated games to poll to see which one to play.


Problem is that you can't create or change the poll after its over.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2016)

What about strawpoll?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2016)

Does UT2015 have private server hosting? If so I can play. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2016)

I can also play CsGo in private unranked noob friendly matches. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Does UT2015 have private server hosting? If so I can play.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No. The servers are only in EU, US and Aus for now.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 23, 2016)

How about Diablo II?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2016)

People still play Diablo 2 multiplayer?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Wow. Good to see a new thread for PD.



I was playing with bunch of russian guys everyday and thought I can play with friends!!!

Added strawpoll link in OP! Please poll guys!


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 23, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> People still play Diablo 2 multiplayer?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



 lol C'on man!! Thats my favourite RPG till date. Havent played Diablo 3 yet. Will order from Amazon next month


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, based on Strawpoll Result, it looks like Insurgency and Paladins score 3 votes, and CS GO got 1 vote. So that's it?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2016)

The problem with insurgency and CSGO are availability of servers. Do we procure or own or just play on pubs?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 26, 2016)

I can host one! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> I can host one!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Do you have enough bandwidth and memory?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 26, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Do you have enough bandwidth and memory?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I have two powerful gaming machines. One with i7/8gb and legacy gpu while other one is a recent mainstream i5 haswell build with gtx1060 and plenty of memory and hardware. Both have SSDs so no issues with map loading time. 

As far as bandwidth is concerned both are actively connected through Gigabit Network forwarding to ISP having Fibre to nearest HOP and connection delivered with minimal latency to national backbone in Delhi. I get around 70ms to Singapore from Delhi and routing is loop free for me unlined BSNL users. 
Bandwidth might be a concern, unless 2mbps symmetrical uplink and download speed is not good enough. 
After 12am this changes to 8mbps symmetrical. 

How many players are we looking at? 16+? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2016)

I am sure far less than that will show up.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh wait... I have to check about my NAT thought. Since my ISP might be using PAT in that case it may cause problems. Let me do some tests and see if I can setup a bidirectional connection. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Sep 26, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Oh wait... I have to check about my NAT thought. Since my ISP might be using PAT in that case it may cause problems. Let me do some tests and see if I can setup a bidirectional connection.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Won't matter for CSGO

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 27, 2016)

OK! Put me in for CS:GO!!!!!!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2016)

Fine, let's do CSGO then this weekend.

I was thinking why not keep the playdate monthly? This way we can play longer and it will be more feasible to procure servers for longer durations if needed.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 27, 2016)

visiting hometown.

will play again after 2 weeks


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 27, 2016)

[MENTION=5007]Desmond David[/MENTION]you can host CSGO/Insurgency on your digitalocean droplet too.  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] does the same


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2016)

But what are the system requirements for the dedicated server? RAM especially.

It costs $20/month for 2 GB RAM, $40/month for 4 GB and $80/month for 8 GB.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 1, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> But what are the system requirements for the dedicated server? RAM especially.
> 
> It costs $20/month for 2 GB RAM, $40/month for 4 GB and $80/month for 8 GB.


Our insurgency server worked well for ~10players on $10 droplet afaik

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Our insurgency server worked well for ~10players on $10 droplet afaik
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



I will try creating a server, will post details here. We can then test it out and see how much load it can handle.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry guys, couldn't play games as my wife gave birth to a beautiful girl! So there goes my plan!



Spoiler



I am happy for my girl!!!! And I'm enjoying every moment of it.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 16, 2016)

furious_gamer said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't play games as my wife gave birth to a beautiful girl! So there goes my plan!


Heartiest Congratulations!!  


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Heartiest Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Thanks bro!


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 16, 2016)

furious_gamer said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't play games as my wife gave birth to a beautiful girl! So there goes my plan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 16, 2016)

furious_gamer said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't play games as my wife gave birth to a beautiful girl! So there goes my plan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



many many many congratulations!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 16, 2016)

furious_gamer said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't play games as my wife gave birth to a beautiful girl! So there goes my plan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations !! arty_NF:


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you guys, for your wishes!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 16, 2016)

furious_gamer said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't play games as my wife gave birth to a beautiful girl! So there goes my plan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congratz buddy!!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2016)

Congratulations man


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 17, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Congratulations man



New player among us now.........


----------



## snap (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2016)

furious_gamer said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't play games as my wife gave birth to a beautiful girl! So there goes my plan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many many congratulations.


----------



## anky (Oct 17, 2016)

furious_gamer said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't play games as my wife gave birth to a beautiful girl! So there goes my plan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!...book a user name and email id  for her now only!..


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2016)

anky said:


> Congratulations!!!...book a user name and email id  for her now only!..



I have to name her first!!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 18, 2016)

^^ Congratulations!! I guess you can forget about gaming for a while now since you will be playing with her hehe


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Congratulations!! I guess you can forget about gaming for a while now since you will be playing with her hehe



I guess. With all the interview prep and babysitting, I can only think about games, forget about playing!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2016)

furious_gamer said:


> I guess. With all the interview prep and babysitting, I can only think about games, forget about playing!



Congratulations! 

So, what you guys have been playing together now-a-days? TDF BF3 playdates were used to be fun.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 28, 2016)

I think people are playing Paladins.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 28, 2016)

Anyone for BF1/overwatch/The division ?


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 31, 2016)

takemein said:


> Anyone for BF1/overwatch/The division ?



you bought BF1 already?

- - - Updated - - -

oh, i can play in a non-competitive CsGo match. I dont play CsGo that much and am pretty much a bad n00b. i can play just for the heck of it and for some fun.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 31, 2016)

Why is tdf playdate group in tdf dead? Or is there a new group for it?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 31, 2016)

it seem so. After OP got busy with family responsibilities, I dont think anyone played after that. Just few guys play paladins I am guessing.

BTW who is warlord on Steam?


----------

